# gen 2 regen status ?



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there a way to see when the system goes into regen like in the first gen or did they make it even harder to know


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Bluetooth code reader, Torque app, and watch the exhaust gas temps.


----------

